# Toyota quote £200 cheaper than our existing policy!!!



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Nope its not a joke!!
The wife has just bought a brand new Yaris and the sales fella recommended that we try the new Toyota insurance service.The company is called Aioi and is a subsidiary of Toyota, I have previously tried Toyota for insurance and found them to be very expensive! however it would seem they have got their act together. To insure my wife on a brand new 1.3 Yaris fully comp to cover Social, Domestic, pleasure and business use, with me as a named driver, with a policy excess of only £100 and a courtesy car is only £320 That was just short of £200 pounds cheaper than her present insurance company and the excess is £250 less.
They also paid the cancellation fee of £26.50 from our old provider!!
Nice when you get a BLOODY good deal.:thumb:


----------



## ianstaley (Jul 13, 2011)

Suggar that is about the first time toyo has been a bargain.


----------

